# Fur Love: Custom made dog collars (pics added)



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

My little side business that all started when I got my little yorkie 

Please keep in mind that I have very limited amount of fabric per pattern so if you see one you really love, let me know before its all gone! 
There are three sizes for the hardware: 
3/8" (really tiny doggies)
1/2" (small to medium pups)
3/4" (medium to large babies)

I use 100% cotton fabric with woven interfacing, and box stitching used at stress ends for extra strength and durability yet stylish and cute to suite your precious pooch.

For the 3/4" size, black nylon webbing is available if you think your pooch needs something a bit more tough 

These collars can be machine washed as long as you place them in a mash bag.

Pricing:
3/8" ---- $6.85
1/2" ---- $8.85
3/4" ---- $14.85
3/4" (with nylon webbing) $16.85

Pictures of available patterns:














































Thank you
Athena


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Things you do for your pooch eh? 
I luv your collars, too bad they're too small for my pooches.
I'll let my grandma know about your collars, she has a small one who would look great a in one(or two).

GLWS!!!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

The big big dog collars are in the works. They will be metal belt buckle style. It just makes me feel that my shepherd is more secure when wearing those style of collars. Thus, it is what I'll be making for the large doggies


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

These are so cute!! Would the small ones fit my cat?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, both the 3/8" and 1/2" will fit a kitty


----------



## Ruf R (Jun 11, 2010)

How about for a 170lbs mastiff that has tons of strength, I mean tons. He breaks a lot of collars that I buy him?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Ruf R said:


> How about for a 170lbs mastiff that has tons of strength, I mean tons. He breaks a lot of collars that I buy him?


Lol then I would suggest the metal buckle style collar. Unfortunately, I am not ready to sell those yet. It is still in the testing/production trial stage.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

My darling little Stawberry owns two of these very stylish and well made collars in her little closet.I love them!!


----------

